# formatierung rückängig machen



## hungriger hugo (24. Juli 2002)

das is jez ganz dringend...ich weiß das das geht! mit welchem prog oder welcher methode kann man eine formatierung rückgängig machen oder zumindest auf die alten daten zugreifen! 

ich bitte um schnelle antworten...und vielleicht auch noch links wenn!
THX!!!!!!!!


----------



## goela (24. Juli 2002)

Schon wieder jemand....

Schau mal unter:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=20657

Da hat jemand das selbe Problem bzw. Leiden!!!


----------

